# Dont know if this is the right one so here we go



## jmbwest (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,
My mom called me today and wanted to make "goat milk" soap.  She said she went to the hobby store and bought some melt and pour soap chips.  I have made candles for several years for me, friends, and family so I thought it would be no big deal.  But I have not found a recipe that I can use.  She was under the impression that all she had to do was get the soap chips, goat milk, and fragrance.  Like I have said I havent found anything that says that this is possible.  Is there a ratio or percentage of goat milk to add to soap chips?  Your help is appreciated.  
Thanks,
jmbwest


----------



## pops1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mum should have bought Goats milk Melt & Pour base then its only a matter of melting and pouring it into your molds.Also the hobby shop is maybe not the best place to buy base ,usually its not very good quality and its drying to the skin ,you will need to add a couple of things extra to try and help make it into a better soap.
I have never added goats milk because l always use the premade base but l went through my soap file and came up with the ration needed,l can't even remember where l got this from so my apologies to anybody who's original work it was,
"2 or 3 tablespoons per lb of fresh goats milk.Keep in mind that if you are adding liquid you may need to balance with hard oils or butters.You can use powdered or canned ,canned doesn't need to be diluted and the powder is made full strength.Use distilled water with the powder."
The hard butters l use are Cocoa,Shea and Mango 
Hope this helps you get started but tell Mum it not as easy as she thought.


----------



## carolynp (Nov 5, 2009)

I say if it's not to costly to you experiment. I add an entire 8ozs of coconut milk to to between 6-8 lbs of m&p base with never any problem.


----------



## valor (Nov 8, 2009)

From my research and experience you can add UP TO a quarter weight of liquid...water, milk etc. So Whatever weight she is making it can be up to a quarter of that in weight, but seeing as milk is more viscous, I personally would use less and work up. I would start with re-hydrated powdered and then move onto fresh unless I had a good cheap (free?) supply of fresh goat's milk. 

I would use less because you don't want a soft bar that is prone to mold and spoilage. 

HTH!

Valor


----------

